# The specified service does not exist as an installed service error



## vpost02176 (Sep 8, 2005)

I am running Windows Vista pro, all firewalls and anti-virus turned off, and TiVo Desktop 2.3a. When I click on the Server menu in TiVo Desktop, I get a message saying "The specified service does not exist as an installed service." I get the same message if I try to change the location of my TiVo recordings in the Preferences menu. I searched through past threads and have tried all the suggestions there, including running the applications as the administrator, to no avail. Both my TiVo and PC are connected to my network using Ethernet connections, so this problem cannot be attributed to issues with wireless security. I have verified that the TiVoBeacon2 service is running, and that TiVoDesktop.exe, TiVoNotify.exe, TiVoServer.exe, and TiVoTransfer.exe are running as processes in Task Manager. 

I can ping my TiVo, see the "Youve successfully connected your TiVo® box to your home network" page when I hit the Tivo's IP address in a browser, play music stored on my PC on my TiVo, and even transfer recorded programs to my default folder. What I cannot do (which is what I'm trying to accomplish) is be able to transfer recordings to another folder on an external hard drive. 

Any ideas on how to resolve this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jwood_tcommunity (Apr 12, 2007)

I have the exact same problem and have been searching extensively for a solution to no avail. Someone please help!


----------



## prlaba (Feb 14, 2003)

I have the same issues and am also running Vista.

Note that it appears that Tivo Server is running (TivoServer.exe shows up in my Task Manager's Processes list), but not as an installed service.

I am able to access my photos and music on my PC from both of my Series 2 Tivo units. Also, I am able to transfer recordings from my TiVos to my PC. However, when I attempt to access those saved recordings from either of my TiVos, I get a message indicating that there are no saved recordings.

Are there TiVo/Vista users out there who don't have this issue?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

The security certificate for all versions of TiVo Desktop prior to 2.6.1 recently expired. If you can 'see' your PC from the TiVo but get the message that there are no saved recordings, that's the problem. You can download the new certificate from http://www.tivo.com/assets/exe/tivotogo/TivoDesktopCertificateUpdate.zip


----------

